# Leaking oil fast need help!



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

There are check valves in the corrugated hose as well. If both of those others are in place, I reckon one of those might be bad.

Wouldn't hurt to run a compression test as well.


----------



## Josiah_melchert (Mar 25, 2015)

Okay I'll check those. Thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## brlcla (Mar 9, 2017)

Check compression!

Also might want want to pull the intake and really get a good look at the red check valve... trash from shitty oil can hold it open.


----------



## Josiah_melchert (Mar 25, 2015)

brlcla said:


> Check compression!
> 
> Also might want want to pull the intake and really get a good look at the red check valve... trash from shitty oil can hold it open.


Yeah I did the compression test and leak down test and passed both so it has to be the intake manifold right? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

